# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  A light and dark set of the same ethnicity guess

## Blanco



----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

Well I mean you kind of gave it away didn't you...

Some of those Greeks are super dark, but I guess that's because they were chosen because of that. 5 from the left, second row of the dark samples looks Arab even

----------


## halfalp

Now funny game, found were he implemented himself in those pictures. I bet the forth in second row of the dark samples.

----------


## Georgewalley

Greeks?......

----------


## Ailchu

EEF's probably didn't look that much different to neighbouring people. the WHG part makes a difference but this part is small so of course you will find people who look similar to middle east. you can find those people in whole europe. my grandfather looked like a north african and he was 100% swiss. also not sure about the order of your samples. some people in the light samples are darker than some in the dark samples. also do the same with iranians, arabs, and turkish and you will get exactly the same results with similar looking people if you spend enough time selecting specific pictures.

----------

